# German marrying a South African Citizen



## almaelisabeth (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi,

I'm looking for some advice - I'm hoping someone here might have some experience in this subject.

I'm a German citizen currently living in Cape Town and I plan on marrying my (South African) fiance later this year in Cape Town. Apart from my Certificate of No Impediment and my passport, is there any other documentation I require? I see on the forms that they ask for an ID number from both applicants. I've never had a German ID card, and as far as I'm aware, there is no such thing as a life-long "ID number" in Germany. Would this pose a problem? Or could I just use my German passport number (even though it expires every 10 years)? 

Thanks in advance!

Alma


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

almaelisabeth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice - I'm hoping someone here might have some experience in this subject.
> 
> ...


Hi

When I got Married to a South African Citizen 6 years ago the only document that was required was the letters of non-impediment and my Passport 

My passport number was used in the place of ID Number

They now conduct interviews before the marriage can be solemnised, the interview is conducted by an Immigration Officer, after the interview a certificate will be issued that will permit you to marry your South African Fiance


----------



## almaelisabeth (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi Jack14,

Thank you so much for your reply. That's great to know! We have just one more question. Did you have to have your German letter of no impediment officially translated into English, or could you submit the German version to home affairs?

Thanks for the advice regarding the interview, we really appreciate it!
Alma


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

almaelisabeth said:


> Hi Jack14,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. That's great to know! We have just one more question. Did you have to have your German letter of no impediment officially translated into English, or could you submit the German version to home affairs?
> 
> ...


Hi

You have to submit the Original letter of no impediment and a translation into English, which translation shall be certified as a correct translation by a sworn translator. 

You can use the following link to find a registered sworn translator in your city

The South African Translators' Institute


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

When i got married in Home affairs, all we took was

Both our passports
Letter of non impediment from my embassy in english.

We had to do a quick interview (around 5 mins) and that's it, you get a letter on the spot to get married


----------

